# Happy national international metal day



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Its 11.11.2012, and 11,11 is the international metal day.
If you don't understand why 11.11 is the national metal day you haven't seen spinal tap.











'
Arrrggghhh,.... huge typo at the title of the thread.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

I guess this is why I've been listening to Black Sabbath all day.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

\m/ -.- \m/


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Can I still post in this thread 11 days later?


----------

